# I want another cat!



## briebird (May 10, 2014)

So I love my kitty Annie, but I really want to get another kitten so she has a pal. Hubby says no. We are in an apartment (but a pretty big one!) so idk if he's just being a butt or what! Lol. He says he doesn't want to have to pay for another spay/neuter surgery but I know I could go to the shelter and get a young cat that's already been fixed! Grrr


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If he controls the finances (as indicated above) is it a good idea? Is he going to be willing to provide vet care for this cat? Is he going to resent the cat and treat it with indifference or even mean-ness?

I think you also need to think hard about if you really want a companion for your cat Annie or if *YOU* just want another young cat to play with.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

yeah, not that this is everyone's situation, but definitely take enough time to really think if it's you or your kitty who needs another pal like mowmow said. 

we were really stupid in our own situation. they TOLD us at the shelter that angel preferred to be an only cat, but NOOOOO!!! we were convinced she was lonely and needed a pal. being total newbies to the cat world, we ended up within 9 months with 3 cats that didn't get along! OMG. the time and financial commitment was huge. keeping them separated for a long time, watching them constantly when they were together to make sure no one got too bullied, feeding them at different times and feeding them 3 totally different diets! unbelievable. my physical and mental health went down the tubes. i was so drained. as was our bank account since 2 of them were seniors with health problems. $10,000 in 1 year for vet and emergency vet visits mainly. think of me before you bring home another kitty. :wink:

i've already decided in the future, i am ONLY adopting senior cats who prefer to be only cats so i am not tempted to bring home more. and in the future, i will believe them when they tell me she is an ONLY cat. phew!


----------

